# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو >  لینوکس و دلفی

## alimooghashang

با سلام
لطفا میشه بگید چطوری میتونم برنامه ای که در دلفی نوشتم را توی لینوکس بیارم/
آیا میشه کد های دلفی را در لینوکس توسط Kylix گسترش داد؟
کلا میشه این کار را کرد؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید من میخوام برنامه ای که نوشتم را تحت لینوکس اجرا کنم
متشکر

----------


## vcldeveloper

کدهایی که در دلفی 6 یا دلفی 7 نوشته شده باشند را می تونید توی Kylix کامپایل کنید، و یک برنامه تحت لینوکس بسازید. البته به شرطی که برای رابط کاربر از کتابخانه ،CLX که به همراه این دو نسخه از دلفی ارائه شده، استفاده کرده باشید، نه از VCL که مخصوص ویندوز هست.
نسخه های جدید دلفی از CLX پشتیبانی نمی کنند.

راه حل دوم هم استفاده از Lazarus هست. Lazarus از Free Pascal بجای دلفی استفاده میکنه، ولی کدهای آن تا حد بسیار زیادی با کدهای دلفی 7 سازگاری دارد، و باید بتونید با کمی تغییرات در سورس خودتان، کدهایتان را در Lazarus کامپایل کنید.
Lazarus یک IDE متن باز هست که می تونید بطور رایگان از اینترنت دانلود کنید. حجمش باید چیزی در حدود 100 مگابایت باشه.

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> Lazarus یک IDE متن باز هست که می تونید بطور رایگان از اینترنت دانلود کنید. حجمش باید چیزی در حدود 100 مگابایت باشه.


اینجا  The Lazarus IDE  تو سورس فرگ، 5-6 تا لینک داره، کم حجم هم نیستن آدم دانلود کنه ببینه کدومشون سازگاره : بفرض واسه توسعه SUSE 10.3 لینوکس کدومشون رو باید دانلود کنم؟ یا اصلا یکیشون رو دانلود کنم بعد شما بگید با کدوم توسعه لینوکس سازگاره اون رو نصب کنیم.
ممنون ....

----------


## vcldeveloper

> یا اصلا یکیشون رو دانلود کنم بعد شما بگید با کدوم توسعه لینوکس سازگاره اون رو نصب کنیم.


من از Lazarus استفاده نمی کنم. باید در سایتش فورومی داشته باشه که بتونید در آن این سوال را بپرسید.

----------


## dark-man

> اینجا  The Lazarus IDE  تو سورس فرگ، 5-6 تا لینک داره، کم حجم هم نیستن آدم دانلود کنه ببینه کدومشون سازگاره : بفرض واسه توسعه SUSE 10.3 لینوکس کدومشون رو باید دانلود کنم؟ یا اصلا یکیشون رو دانلود کنم بعد شما بگید با کدوم توسعه لینوکس سازگاره اون رو نصب کنیم.
> ممنون ....



براي استفاده از لازاروس روي سوزه بايد نسخه هائي كه پسوند rpm دارند رو دانلود كني . نسخه هائي كه پسوند deb  دارند براي توزيع هاي مبتني بر دبيان هستند . اگه تو اين ليست دقت كنيد متوجه ميشيد كه براي سيستم عاملهاي مختلف توزيعي از لازاروس هست . پيشنهاد مي كنم حتما" راهنماي موجود براي دانلود رو هم مطالعه كنيد . مطالب جالبي داره اگه بازم سوالي داشتيد در خدمتم .

----------

